# PRSI to PRSA



## --boon-- (6 Aug 2008)

Hi,

A friend of mine was telling me that instead of paying your PRSI (and getting nothing for it) that you can start putting this money directly into a PRSA instead...

Is this correct?

And can it be back dated?


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Aug 2008)

Your friend is incorrect in saying that you get nothing for your PRSI contributions.  

You can claim PRSI relief for contributions you make to a PRSA.  But you can't decide to replace one with the other.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Your friend is incorrect in saying that you get nothing for your PRSI contributions.


From www.welfare.ie:

* PRSI Information*
*PRSI Rates*


> You can claim PRSI relief for contributions you make to a PRSA.  But you can't decide to replace one with the other.


See here:

Claiming PRSI relief on standalone PRSA contribution

For pension contributions made via payroll you normally get this (and tax) relief at source automatically.


----------

